
U-root: A Go-Based, Firmware Embeddable Root File System (2015) [pdf] - pjmlp
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/atc15/atc15-paper-minnich.pdf
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/rminnich/u-root](https://github.com/rminnich/u-root)

